# apache2/php aren't running since last emerge -u world

## SEth|

hi together!

i've done a "emerge -u world" a few days before. 

but now my apache2 doesn't start.

it say's that the module libphp4.so can't load the lib "libxsltbreakpoint.so". 

i looked into all my libs directory and i can't find this libary. i also tried to re-emerge libxslt but it isn't installed. 

can anybody help me or have experiences like this?

----------

## SEth|

ok. i got the error... 

it was libxslt1.1.0 there was no libxsltbreakpoint.so  :Smile: 

it's possibly  a bug  i think.

----------

## jtp755

post it or look on bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## zuigzoen

A bit late for you, but perhaps it'll help someone else in future as i ran into the same problem today.

In my case libphp4.so was owned by root and so apache could not load this module.

So the solution for me was:

```
chown apache:apache libphp4.so
```

----------

